# [KDM] Schon bei Grub/Lilo Passwort eingeben

## Finswimmer

Hi,

mir schwebt folgendes vor:

Ich gebe bei Grub/Lilo meinen User und mein Passwort an, und er startet direkt ins KDE durch, ohne bei KDM zu hängen.

Gebe ich nichts ein, so komme ich normal zum KDM.

Damit erspare ich mir sinnlose Warterei, bis ich das Passwort eingebe, denn danach warte ich ja nochmal, bis KDE mit allen Programmen geöffnet ist.

KDM ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

Hat da jemand eine gute Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## disi

So weit ich weiss, steht das Grub Passwort md5 verschluesselt in der grub.conf

Damit koenntest du als User ja nicht mehr dein Passwort aendern ohne in die grub.conf schreiben zu muessen. Wieviele user arbeiten auf dem System?

Vielleicht kann man mit /proc/cmdline tricksen als kernel parameter (Usernamen uebergeben)

Initramfs waere noch moeglich da etwas waerend ro auszulesen.

//edit: man koennte fuer jeden Benutzer einen grub Eintrag anlegen und diesen mit einem Passwort versehen. Dann per Kernel Parameter den Usernamen weitergeben und spaeter im kdm Startscript auslesen. Im kdm Startscript hast du dann fett bash/sh und kannst entscheiden, ob er starten soll oder direkt weitermachen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein kurzer Überblick, wie ich mir das im Moment vorstelle:

Init-Skript, welches direkt nach fstab aufgerufen wird.

Somit haben wir kompletten Zugriff auf das Root-Verzeichnis.

Dann sofort ein CLI-Login-Manager.

Wird dieser verwendet, deaktiviert sich /etc/init.d/kdm automatisch.

Gegenteil gilt genauso.

Je nach Session-Art wird dann mit X der richtige User gestartet.

Nun die Frage:

Gibt es schon einen CLI-Login-Manager?

Tobi

----------

## disi

Qingy in framebuffer  :Smile:  Aber das ist so als wuerdest du kdm starten. Wobei ich als framebuffer uvesafb benutze und fuer X eben nvidia-drivers

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump* 

Hat da jemand noch eine Idee?

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Finswimmer,

eine direkte Idee hab ich nicht. Ich würde aus Sicherheits-Gründen kein Passwort in Grub speichern wollen..

Mich erinnert das grade an Hibernate - Suspend to Disk, Voraussetzung ist natürlich das du "normal" mit Hibernate "runter fährst". Vielleicht könnte man diese Hibernate-Daten ja auch auf einen USB-Stick speichern (schlechte idee wenn man das an verschiedenen Systemen nutzen will!).

Oh, natürlich funktioniert das (hibernate) nicht mit einem Mehrbenutzer-System mit unterschiedlichen Arbeitsgewohnheiten, aber man könnte mit den Init-Skripten  vielleicht leichter + "sicherer" etwas basteln das automatisch handelt und auf ein Passwort als Authentifizierung (in erster Linie) verzichtet. Wenn das System gestartet ist und User-Nr1 abwesend ist könnte man sich ja immer noch über KDM Parallel anmelden..

Sowas in der Art wollte ich mir auch schon immer basteln.. ich denke halt es ist einfacher eine USB-Authentifizierung aufzusetzen als das System umzustricken, zumal diverse Methoden/Prozeduren ja schon im Bereich der Festplatten-Verschlüsselung usw. unterstütz werden.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Warum nicht mit der vorhandenen local.start oder wie es jetzt neu nur noch local in /etc/conf.d arbeiten.

Dann könnte man z.B. in grub per e die Kernel Kommandozeile editieren und einen bestimmten Parameter anfügen, z.B. E mit diesem wird dann in der local die Datei /proc/cmdline auf genau solche einträge untersucht und für den fall das ein E vorhanden ist z.B. per su der entsprechende User direkt gestartet.

Beim fehlen jedes Parameters könnte man dann ein normales Login starten, bzw. keinen User unter kde anmelden, das ganze wäre dann mit verschiedenen su befehlen die direkt X starten (Halt nur je nach Parameter unter einem anderen Benutzer) was dann ebenfalls völlig ohne Passwort möglich wäre (Soweit ich weiß ist das dann nicht zwingend erforderlich da su in dem Fall mit root Rechten ausgeführt wird)

Leider kann ich nur diese Planung anbieten und kein Feriges Script, da ich es mir immer noch nicht merken konnte wie man unter bash eine externe Datei ausliest  :Sad:  . (Muss ich nochmal nachlesen, da ich es demnächst wieder brauche  :Smile:  )

Damit wäre es wahrscheinlich möglich, theoretisch wäre es dann ja auch möglich verschiedene einträge in der grub.conf vorzudefinieren (Für verschiedene Benutzer/Aktionen) die man in der Liste dann komfortabel auswählen kann.

Und zusätzliche Sicherheit würde man dann bekommen wenn man grub mit einem Passwort versieht. (Was allerdings heutzutage alles nix bringt solange man auf das Dateisystem direkt zugreifen kann, bspw. per LiveCD oder usb Stick [Hier wäre dann wieder verschlüsslung der Partitionen an der Tagesordnung aber soweit wollen wir ja nicht gehen])

Vielleicht ist das ja eine gute Idee, zumindest würde ich es so versuchen.

CoS24

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe sowas ähnliches gemacht, allerdings nur auf einem Testrechner:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

before *

}

start() {

login

}

```

Damit wird der Login vorgezogen. Dann kann man sich anmelden.

In der .bash_profile steht dann "startx"

In .xinitrc ist dann startkde von KDE 4.2 enthalten.

Ich würde gerne, dass alles nur einmalig, wenn der login aufgerufen wird, funktioniert.

(Man bedenke, ich logge ich mich jetzt unter VT2 ein, dann wird wieder versucht X zu starten)

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Das will leider nicht so, wenn man es direkt beim Booten lädt, da ich paralleles Booten aktiviert habe.

Ideallösung sieht für mich so aus:

Am Anfang: User/Passwort abfrage

Modifizieren der KDM, sodass $User automatisch eingeloggt wird.

Nur: Wie kann ich einen User sein Passwort eingeben lassen?

"login" führt nur dazu, dass er sich einloggt.

Ich möchte allerdings nur überprüfen, ob die Kombination aus User/Passwort stimmt und dann in Abhängigkeit davon weiterarbeiten.

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

Warum eigentlich nicht die Autologon Funktion des kdm nutzen in Verbindung mit automatischem Screen Lock. Wenn Du dann den Rechner hochfährst, ist der Desktop voll da und du gibt nur noch Dein Passwort für das unlocken des Screen ein. Das geht schnell. Wäre die Methode zu unsicher?

-Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Warum eigentlich nicht die Autologon Funktion des kdm nutzen in Verbindung mit automatischem Screen Lock. Wenn Du dann den Rechner hochfährst, ist der Desktop voll da und du gibt nur noch Dein Passwort für das unlocken des Screen ein. Das geht schnell. Wäre die Methode zu unsicher?
> 
> -Erdie

 

Nicht machbar, da mehrere User existieren und nicht alle sofort eingeloggt werden sollen.

Tobi

----------

